# Uncharacteristic aggression



## Andi (Feb 4, 2017)

My cockapoo, Jack, is 4 years old. He is probably the most docile dog I've ever met. He won't roughhouse with people - he doesn't get it. He might play with another dog, but never a person. He will play fetch, but never any aggression towards people. If 2 dogs are playing and one growls, or if a human and a dog are playing and the dog growls, he literally gets between them, rolls on his back and tries to lick the face of the dog that growls. 

Jack's one flaw is he likes to hoard toys. If you are playing with a toy with anyone, that's his toy. He will try to carry it into another room and lay on it. He will let another dog or person take it right out of his mouth though without a bark growl or any sign of aggression. He just likes trying to round up toys. 

He has never shown food aggression - or any aggression.

Jack is around 20 pounds. He has grown up around dogs, and has been around many different kinds of dogs his whole life. Generally, all dogs love him. He's like the peacekeeper. 

In November, my boyfriend and his lab, Dusty, moved in. Dusty is also extremely peaceful. She's the most gentle loving dog ever. Jack and Dusty have gotten along seemingly great since they moved in.

Last night around 9 pm, Jack and Dusty went outside. I have a fenced in yard. Jack came in first, and I have a sunroom they enter first that's directly off the kitchen. It's also where their food and water is. Jack came in, stood in the middle of the sunroom and just looked... scared. I tried to call him to get him to come up to bed with me. My boyfriend was waiting at the door for his dog, so no big deal. Jack wouldn't move. A few seconds later, Dusty came in from outside and went towards the water bowl. Jack attacked her. He was barking and jumping kind of around her face, and chased her into the kitchen. He chased her around the kitchen table. Then it was all over. Dusty seemed a little shocked. And a few minutes later both dogs acted like nothing happened. Dusty wasn't afraid of Jack and Jack was his normal cuddly self.

Jack is 4 years old and I've never seen anything like this out of him. Dusty came over a few minutes later, and she had like a pin prick on her nose that was bleeding. My boyfriend said Jack bit her. I didn't see it, I don't know if he did or not. There was no other indent or bite mark other than one tiny pin prick. So I don't know what happened. He could have bit her, although I've never seen anything like that out of Jack. He is gentle with things, I just have never seen him bite. Even when he carries toys around he's gentle. 

I don't know what happened, and I'm spooked. My boyfriend commented that "at least it wasn't a small child" implying that he thinks Jack might do that to a kid one day. But... Jack has been around kids, and I'd seriously trust him with them. Until today I guess. But he's been around kids and seems to love him. I am always nearby watching his body language, but they act like kids around him. Want to pet his soft ears, pick him up, whatever and he loves it. He's so gentle.

My boyfriend seems to think Jack is unpredictable and aggressive. I don't know what to do. I'm heartbroken. It's just not like Jack. He's a cuddle bug sweetheart. I don't know what to do. If he did bite Dusty, that's serious and kind of scary. 

Have any of you been in a situation like that before? The thing that keeps standing out to me is when he came in, before it happened, he seemed terrrified. Looking back, i also put confused on it, but at the time it just seemed terrfied. I should have been more careful after that, but I didn't expect anything like that to happen. 

What should I do? Should I hire an at home trainer? This has never happened before - and Jack and Dusty have been fine since. I guess I'm freaked out because he may have bitten her. It scares me that a dog would bite. I'm worried my boyfriend is right - what if he bites a kid? Or any other person? I'm kind of heartbroken and confused and just need advice. What would you do in this situation?


----------



## Andi (Feb 4, 2017)

I wanted to add - Jack is showing no other behavior changes. He doesn't seem to be in pain. He isn't limping, licking anything, or acting odd other than that about 2 minute time period last night. Any advice would seriously help me. I'm so confused


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

It sounds like dogs being dogs to me. All dogs establish a pecking order and from time to time there is a squirmish to work things out. An accidental nick on the nose of another dog is not a bite. Your boyfriend is over reacting in my opinion. Marzi and 2nd will have some good thoughts on the matter I bet.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like Jack's reaction was very predictable. You said he came into the room looking scared or startled. Then suddenly in Jack's mind, another dog comes in and his instinctual mind reacts. Have you ever been startle while you were preoccupied or been to a scary movie and scream at the screen or hide behind something? That's the same instinct even we humans have. So your dog's startle response, if that was it, seems perfectly normal. 

As for whether Jack is unpredictable, Dusty has already told you that he's not. And unless your dog clamped down on your boyfriend's dog, I don't see the aggression. I see his reactions, but aggression implies something wholly different for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

Double posted by mistake. Revised version below.


----------



## LPC (Jan 22, 2017)

I would agree with the comments above. It was probably a one-off, caused by something frightening Jack outside. I would not worry about a tiny pin-prick on the nose. It would only be in the unlikely case of his attacking Dusty again that you need to worry and take further action.

Do you have any idea what could have frightened Jack so much on your back garden? Did a neighbour shout at him, or another dog growl at him through the fence? Were you near the back garden at the time, or were you out of earshot of the dogs?


----------



## Andi (Feb 4, 2017)

I don't know what it was. The outside is fenced in, and large. The two dogs were out back (for maybe 5 minutes, just to go to the bathroom) and i was behind the sliding doors waiting for them. I didn't hear or see anything, but I wasn't watching them like a hawk. I am not sure I would have heard anything. There have been coyotes around, but with Dusty outside (she's around 85 pounds) I wasn't worried to leave him outside for a couple minutes. He doesn't really stay out either. He will run out and be back in when he's done. It was also dark. I had a light on but was just keeping a small eye out. 

We live in a subdivision too, surrounded by houses. There is paintball around the corner. Maybe he heard the paintball guns? But I thought he was used to that (I've been here with him his whole life). 

He hasn't acted strange since then. And both dogs have been fine since then. My boyfriend has told the story several times - to his mom and other people - and he keeps saying Jack attacked her and but her. I just think there would be more of a mark on Dusty if he had? But I don't know. I've never seen him bite anything. Like I said, it just scared me a little. 

You guys have helped me calm down a bit though so thank you.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Relax.
If there was a serious issue between the two dogs you would see it all the time - stiff legged walking, high head and tail, guarding door ways etc. 
Was there a mark on Dusty?
I have three dogs and have always had multiples - occasionally there may be a minor spat for who knows what reason (bit like people - it is possible that someone can just have a bad day) but most times if there is a grrrr incident one will shake off and back down and that is it. A long time ago we had two GSD bitches one of whom was rescued at about 8 months. About a year later she did go for our other dog - the rescue had got inthe car first an as our other dog jumped in the recuse flew at her. It never happened again, although from that point on I would control which dog got in the car first and it was never the rescue.
Does your BF like Jack? Maybe he is a bit jealous?!! Decide between you which dog you think should be 'number1' and then just help that - feed number 1 first, lead number 1 up first, let number 1 in first etc. To be honest I don't think cockapoos get pack order at all - they think they are people, but it might help your BF.
Try not to worry.


----------



## Andi (Feb 4, 2017)

There was a small pin prick on Dusty nose that bled a little. It kind of looked like like maybe a scratch? I'm not sure. It was my boyfriend who said Jack bit her. My boyfriend likes Jack. I think he gets annoyed with him sometimes. Jack is a princess/diva. Lol He's not a very tough dog at all. He is submissive to the cat... and the cat knows it. Jack also has some separation anxiety. He grew up with my parents dog, they're the same age within 6 months, and they spend a lot of time together. My mom is retired, and they live a block away, so I drop Jack off on the way to work every day. It works well for everyone - and has his whole life. He just howls and howls when he's left alone. I have a camera and I've seen it. He sounds like he's being tortured. He will eventually calm down, but will then randomly start up again a few hours later. He has been left alone before, we just avoid it. I know my boyfriend thinks that's ridiculous. I mean, I guess it is. But ti's easy and it works so I've never thought much of it. So yeah, Jack is spoiled. But, he's also a good dog. He will sit next to me all day if I'm being lazy, but be ready to jump up and go for a walk or go out and play fetch or go for a swim as much or as often as I want. So he has his quirks, but he's hilarious. I don't think my boyfriend dislikes him. I just think he's used to a more traditonal dog. Not a spoiled princess. 

With that long bit said... I did figure something out today.

When Jack went out with Dusty today, there was a squirrel in the yard. They both chase squirrels. But Dusty trampled Jack. She's 85 pounds and Jack is 20. When the incident happened the other night, I had a small feeling that was what happened. I kind of think it might have been the trigger. I mean she just ran him right over. She wasn't trying to hurt him. She just beelined for the squirrel and Jack as in her way.

If that's what happened, I don't know what I can even do. Jack is tiny compared to her. I also don't want him to get hurt by her. She's huge. I think I just have to keep an eye on them. I have a strong feeling the whole incident was the result of her accidentally stepping on Jack or trampling him because she didn't see him. Which, I don't know. I don't want him to get hurt. 

How do you handle small dogs and big dogs living in the same house?


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

That makes a lot of sense. Often my two will tell the other off when one goes too far and that is what Jack was doing. I've seen my girl who is 3-4 inches shorter actually take Beemer down after he's run over her. They also would bump into each other when they would chase the same things but have now learned how to avoid each other. They have also learned to take turns. One waits while the other chases and comes back. Then switch. This may be a game you can play with both of them. 

So I don't think your arrangement is spoiling him. I think cockapoos unlike other breeds like to be around humans so having your parents watch him sounds great. I'm also guessing no negative interactions with your mom's dog. I would definitely keep an eye and teach both Jack and Dusty stop commands so you can get them to halt as soon as you see trouble ahead. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

My two Cockapoos are the most loving and friendly of dogs and my boy, Max usually gives way to Phoebe in most things. Balls he won't, and his Kong he won't, but that's all. However, occasionally they have a ferocious sounding spat, with lots of growling. It stops immediately we yell at them. Then they give a shake and settle again. But it really sounds like they are trying to kill each other. Once it's over it's like it's never happened. What you are describing sounds to me like the sme thing. I have no doubt, that your boy will stand his corner again one day, should Dusty overstep the boundary.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

At one time I had a small Jack Russell Terrier, a GSD and a Rottweiler cross... the JRT ruled the roost and told the other two off with casternet teeth if they did not respect her space


----------



## Jackson&Lola (Mar 7, 2017)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> Sounds like Jack's reaction was very predictable. You said he came into the room looking scared or startled. Then suddenly in Jack's mind, another dog comes in and his instinctual mind reacts. Have you ever been startle while you were preoccupied or been to a scary movie and scream at the screen or hide behind something? That's the same instinct even we humans have. So your dog's startle response, if that was it, seems perfectly normal.
> 
> As for whether Jack is unpredictable, Dusty has already told you that he's not. And unless your dog clamped down on your boyfriend's dog, I don't see the aggression. I see his reactions, but aggression implies something wholly different for me.
> 
> ...


Agree.

99% of the time, Jackson and Lola get along fabulously, but they've gotten into brawls before where I have to separate. All is always fine and they forget about it 10 secs later. 

Dogs will be dogs. Also, a dog fighting another dog does not have anything to do with human aggression. Even the most dog aggressive dogs can be 100% fine with people.


----------

